# فكرة الفصل بالتعويم Floatation Separation



## طارق البخاري (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

هذه فكرة مبسطة جداً جداً عن طريقة الفصل او التركيز بالتعويم أو الرغوة Floatation Separation or Concenteration.

في هذه الطريقة يتم سحق المعدن الخام وتحويله إلى مسحوق ناعم ، ثم وضعه على شكل معلق في الماء المضاف إليه مادة تسمى بالمجمع Collector فيمتز المجمع على سطح المعدن المرغوب مما يجعله كارها للمذيب hydrophobic وبالتالي تزداد زاوية التلامس بين المعدن والماء عند السطح البيني هواء – ماء – معدن ، وتلتصق أو تتعلق حبيبات المعدن بالفقاعات صاعدة إلى السطح وتتركز في الزبد أو الرغوة froth أعلى السطح ويضاف عامل رغوي لأجل تثبيت الرغوة ، وبالتالي يمكن قشد (كشط) وإزالة الرغوة ، ومن ثم استرداد حبيبات المعدن ، تستخدم الأغوال (مركبات عضوية) ذات السلاسل الطويلة وكذلك زيوت الصنوبر كعوامل رغوية ، وتستخدم بعض المركبات العضوية مثل Xanthates و Thiophosphates كمجمعات لخامات الكبريتيدات المعدنية Sulphides، بينما يغلب استعمال الأحماض الدهنية ذات السلاسل الطويلة لخامات الأكسيد والكربونات, ويمكن الوصول إلى طفو خاص لبعض المعادن دون الأخرى، وذلك بإضافة مواد مانعة لطفو بعض المعادن ، فمثلاً أيونات السيانيد CN- ، تمنع كبريتيد الحديد الثنائي وكبريتيد الخارصين من الطفو، وفي المقابل تسمح لكبريتيد الرصاص بالطفو على السطح.


----------



## حمدى حسن (21 سبتمبر 2008)

والله انا سعيد جدا بالنشاط التعدينى الواضح فى مواضيع المنتدى
اسمح لى اخ ابو حمزة اضافة القليل 
فالتعويم ايضا لا يعتمد على ال specific gravity للمعدن المفصول او المصاحب له
وانما يعتمد فى الاساس الاول على the surface chemistry and it's prpperties
اى انه يمكن تعويم ما هو اثقل
وايضا من العوامل المؤثرة فى عملية التعويم ال PH للمعدن المفصول والمعادن المصاحبة ومن خلالها يمكن عكس العملية لتعويم المعادن المصاحبة وترك المعدن الاساسى ليقبع فى القاع
جزاك الله خيرا اخ ابو حمزة وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بترول (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد معلومات قيمه الف شكرااااااااااااااااا بالتفويق


----------



## المهندس الغرياني (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على هذه المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## notime4life (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي على اثراء المعلومة


----------



## بابكريحى (1 أبريل 2009)

شباب احييكم بس لو تعطونى صيغ محدده للمجمع والمرغي ومثال للسلاسل


----------



## حامل راية التوحيد (4 أبريل 2009)

زاك الله خيرا ياشيخ اخوك من سوريا


----------



## Bataa (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع 
ولكنه بسيط جدا


----------



## alshangiti (9 أبريل 2009)

Flotation, or more specifically “froth” flotation, is a physico-chemical method of concentrating ground ores. The process involves chemical treatment of an ore pulp to create conditions favorable for the attachment of pre-determined mineral particles to air bubbles. The air bubbles carry the selected minerals to the surface of the pulp, there forming a stabilized froth which is skimmed off and from which the pre-determined mineral particles are recovered. Other minerals remain submerged in the pulp.
*History of Flotation Development*
The earliest patent relating to the mineral flotation process is that of Haynes in 1860. his recognition of the differences in wettability of various minerals by water and oil formed the basis for a number of “oil” flotation processes. During the next fifty years, there principal stages of flotation development occurred:

*Bulk oil flotation* used the fact minerals of metallic luster are preferentially wetted by oil the presence of water – consequently passing into the interface between the oil and water – while the water – wetted gangue (worthless rock) drops out. This process requires large amounts of oil – usually one part for each part of are.
*Skin flotation* used the fact that when finely ground dry ore was gently brought into contact with still water, the metallic particles tended to float more than did the gangue. This process was developed between 1890-1915. However, both skin and bulk oil flotation were made obsolete by the froth flotation process.​


----------

